# Snowshoe this weekend?



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm trying to go sometime real soon but no one around where I'm at can go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

We are leaving 9th .. last min call to anyone interested .. we need more people!!! 

SNOWSHOE TRIP


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

oh shoot, i forgot about this. how much would it be to come down for the day saturday & spend the night and then leave in the morning? i really don't know that i can afford it & can't make the call till i get my check on friday, but if i go anywhere this weekend it'd be snowshoe that i'd want to go to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

pm sent .............


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

dave, tim...would you guys want to get in on this?

depending on the cost & if i can afford it, that is.


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> dave, tim...would you guys want to get in on this?
> 
> depending on the cost & if i can afford it, that is.


If you would like to go just Sat-Sunday it will cost you $50.00 Like always we recommend for people to bring some food to share with everyone. If you are over 21 try to bring some type of liquor .

Every year I rent a house at snowshoe. Last weekend our group went to Seven Springs.

More information about the house:
SNOWSHOE TRIP

If you get there Friday night its going to be $100 entire weekend.
Saturday to Sunday $50.00

This year the returning group can't make it. We have a few girls that snowboard 

aol/aim sn: Carnageatwork or [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

what to expect? (since we don't know any of you)

like...age group, ability, craziness level, any rapists or serial killers?

oh, and what about tickets? do you guys have a hook up to get them at a better price than at the resort?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Carnag3 said:


> If you would like to go just Sat-Sunday it will cost you $50.00 Like always we recommend for people to bring some food to share with everyone. If you are over 21 try to bring some type of liquor .
> 
> Every year I rent a house at snowshoe. Last weekend our group went to Seven Springs.
> 
> ...


This is tempting...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

i think i'm down for sat/sun, but only if i can find someone to split gas w/ me.

what if we got there friday night, like after work & shit...still $100?

and i'd definitely bring the captain :thumbsup:

oh, and welcome to the site!


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> i think i'm down for sat/sun, but only if i can find someone to split gas w/ me.
> 
> what if we got there friday night, like after work & shit...still $100?
> 
> ...


For anyone on here if you come Friday night, I'll do it for $75.00 a person.
Tickets- 2 All day passes at Costco are $112.00
1 all day ticket at Snowshoe is $75
1 night ticket at Snowshoe is $38

You can get a 1 time membership fee at Costco I believe for $10.00 or so.

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/64970669

I am 25, ride sportbikes and snowboard. Work in the IT field. About 5-6 other people ride sportbikes also 2 of them are girls. Some of my other friends are bringing friends and cousins that some of us have never met. Let's just say I drink liquor like its water lol. 

Fastest way to get in touch with me will be through email. Check-in on Friday is around 3-4pm, check out will be Sunday around 11am. On Sunday I have to be back in Va by 2ish or since my friend works night shift in the ER.

Vanessa- 27
Me- 25
Sarma- 23/24
Sarma's brother- 28
Sarma's 3 other friends- I have no idea lol.
Hao- I have no idea
Deep- I don't know 
Dubplaya- don't know his age
dubplaya gf's dont know her age
Jedi- 30 or above
Matt- 30 or above

On the mountain I won't have service until I check-in. The place has internet service supposedly. I am bringing my aircard so I can be online while on the road.

Feel free to message me at aol/aim sn: Carnageatwork


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

right-o, i'll letcha know...probably by tonight...yo.

so the house is on cupp's run?


oh, and i should mention that you can get 1 day tickets at alpine for $59. i do need to get my own costco membership though. is that deal only in two's?


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> right-o, i'll letcha know...probably by tonight...yo.
> 
> so the house is on cupp's run?
> 
> ...


The deal is only on 2's. My buddy Matt works at Alpine


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Carnag3 said:


> My buddy Matt works at Alpine


not the hottie w/ the blonde dreads though, eh? i think his name was christopher...haven't seen him around this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

so? dave? dan? tim? gypsy? buehler?


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

If anyone decides to come. Please bring some food and drinks for everyone to share.

I'll be wearing:









*SNOWSHOE TRIP*

This year it seems that a lot of people will not be going. The place to rent was about $2000.00. You can get discounted lift tickets supposedly at Costco LIFT TICKETS. I will be bringing some chili, gatorade, lasagna, water, drinks, some chips. Everyone please help out by bringing something to munch on. I usually do the trips before Christmas, this year I tried doing it after Christmas as of right now we might only have 10-14 people LOL. I will get there on Friday and board Friday and Saturday. Message me for my #. Check-in time is at 4pm Friday. If you know or have someone in mind that wants to go, feel free to invite them. The krew that is going is Drama free and lets keep it that way .

*My aol/aim sn:* Carnage r1
*email address:* [email protected]

*The address to the place:*
116 North West Ridge
Snowshoe, WV 26209

*From the Main Mountain Snowshoe Gate*

To get to the house from the main mountain entrance, drive approximately 4.4 miles from the gate and turn right onto West Ridge. Take West Ridge for for 0.8 miles. There will be a driveway on your left switching back up the hill in the opposite direction. #116 is the 2nd house on the right.

*Note: * Directions below are obtained from other sources. Owners are from Northern Virginia so we can only directly comment, from experience, on the directions from NVA. There may be better routes than those provided below.

*From the North*
Pittsburgh: I-79 South to Weston, WV, then East on US-33 to Elkins, South 48 miles on US-219 to Snowshoe.

State College, Altoone, Harrisburg, PA and points north: US-220 to I-70 East to Hagerstown, MD, then I-81 South to Staunton, VA, then take same routing as listed below (Virginia Beach) from Staunton to Snowshoe.

Wilmington, Baltimore and points northeast: I-95 to Baltimore, then I-70 to I-81 South to Strasburg, VA, travel West on HWY 55 into WV. Proceed through Moorefield and Petersburg where you will take Route 28 towards Green Bank / Cass. Travel on 28 through Green Bank. Take Route 66 toward Cass on on to Snowshoe.

*Washington DC Area:*

Owner Recommended route (4:30 driving time with good road conditions, we have done this a thousand times!)

Take I-66 West to I-81 South to Strasburg, VA, travel West on HWY 55 West into WV. Proceed through Moorefield and Petersburg. Travel on 55 West to I-219/55 W (this turn is approx 21 miles from Petersburg) on to Snowshoe.

*Alternate Routes from NOVA:*

Please Note: When traveling on Route 66, three miles outside of Cass, you will notice the new entrance into the resort. Please proceed up this road to the mountaintop check in center located at the Top of the World.

Alternate 1: I-66 West to I-81 South to Strasburg, VA, travel West on HWY 55 into WV. Proceed through Moorefield and Petersburg where you will take Route 28 towards Green Bank / Cass. Travel on 28 through Green Bank. Take Route 66 toward Cass on on to Snowshoe

Alternate 2: I-64 to Charleston, I-79 North to US-19 South; exit at WV-55 at Muddlety East to Craigsville/Richwood; then 39/55 to Marlinton, continue North on 219 to Snowshoe - 26 miles. (Kennison Mountain between Richwood and Marlinton can be icy or snow-packed in winter.)

Alternate 3: Instaed of exiting I-81 in Strasburg, proceed on I-81 toward Harrisonburg where you will take 33 West. Off of 33, travel south on 220 to Vanderpool then 84 West to Frost then 92/28 North to New Rt. 66 to Cass and on to Snowshoe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

well it looks as if me & a friend from sterling will be heading down friday night after work...eta probably around 10. leave a light on for us!

dave, dan, tim, gypsey...ya'll are stupid not to get in on this.


only thing that i am a little concerned about is that weather.com is saying freezing rain for snowshoe on saturday. but snowshoe's site says they just got 4", are expecting a few more & could get more on saturday. you never really know with that place.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I forgot I made some commitments for saturday already so I can't go  I wish I could but I can't back out of promises I already made.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

i'll be driving up to north carolina tomorrow with a buddy to plan a snowboarding trip. this sounds like an awesome idea. can you send me your number so i can ask some more questions?


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

aka22 said:


> i'll be driving up to north carolina tomorrow with a buddy to plan a snowboarding trip. this sounds like an awesome idea. can you send me your number so i can ask some more questions?


You got a PM


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I get off from work in an hour. Time to go home, go grocery shopping, buy 11 lift tickets, grab my gear and wait for the lady to get off from work. She gets home at 3am


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> what to expect? (since we don't know any of you)
> 
> like...age group, ability, craziness level, *any rapists or serial killers?*
> 
> oh, and what about tickets? do you guys have a hook up to get them at a better price than at the resort?


am right here :cheeky4: .. :laugh:


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Deep said:


> am right here :cheeky4: .. :laugh:


Let's see what I'll be bringing or bought already:
17 lift tickets
Spaghetti
Pasta
ground beef
Box of utensils 
Napkins
12pack of Gatorade
14 Instant Noodles
6 Cans of Chili
Box of Macarroni and Cheese
Miniture Heineken Keg
2 Saporro Beers
6 Coronas
hot sauce

I'm forgetting some stuff. Leaving for snowsoe in a few hours.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Carnag3 said:


> Let's see what I'll be bringing or bought already:
> 17 lift tickets
> Spaghetti
> Pasta
> ...


:thumbsup: 
Dan's mom couldn't find space in the fridge and kept the beet outside the house .. hope no one notices


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

We are currently on I-81S getting ready to hit RT55. Haven't slept yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

ya'll are crazy with your not sleeping. i've done that a few times just to be beat the fuck up by noon. so we'll see you later tonight...we'll see if you're still kickin'. just remember to leave the door unlocked! and have fun today...they got bunch of snow!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Mooz, TJ, Danimal...WIMPS! go ride with the chick will ya!!!


furreal!










at least sb.com is good for something (their smilies).

and you can't beat staying at a ski in/out house on Cupp Run for $50 a night!!!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> furreal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree but I made a promise and I never break those. Sucks too I would have loved to go on this trip.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

oh, and they've gotten a foot a snow since wednesday


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

ugh, i woke up this morning with that tingly feeling in my sinuses & am only feeling worse as the day goes on. i'm leaving here in about an hour to finish getting shit together & then heading out for a 4 hr drive to WV. not feeling it 

what can i take to kick this so i'm feeling better tomorrow for riding???


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Lots of vitamin C and stay warm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

umm, does hot green tea count? that's all i got at the moment & i don't think 1 cup is gonna cut it. oh wait, i DO have some vit c tabs here! yay! i'll take one of those too. i've got garlic pills too, i'll take one of them too.

just remembered that i took my multi-vit this morning, so i'm probably pretty maxed out as far as the vit c goes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

try some theraflu. That stuff helps alot. Just make sure to get the day formula! (oh and it's really sour, so add some sugar) Good luck!


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

The house is nice   : ). Place is huge, everyone still welcome to come.


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome time. Nice meeting Jenn and Sharif. You 2 can come to any of our trips. Liquor pong and flip cup with liquor .


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Excellent!!! Nice shot.
> 
> How was the snow??


I arrived on Friday around 10am. It was snowing the drive up to Snowshoe, the whole day it was nice and lots of snow. Saturday it started to rain so my group went out for a few hours then went back home. Night time came everyone left together and we went night boarding. It was so hot on Saturday night that we decided to:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Carnag3 said:


> It was so hot on Saturday night that we decided to:


well, not all of us 

and yeah, it was a great time! thanks sooo much for the opportunity! riding in the rain sucks...but what are you gonna do but make the best of it, lol. and when that doesn't work there's always Rock Band


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad yall had a good time. I was stuck at Liberty last weekend. Maybe next time I can join you.


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Can't wait for the 2010 Annual trip. I'll be posting up the details most likely in mid November


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah, keep us posted! you don't mind having my crazy-ass there again, do you?


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

<---from va


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Carnag3 said:


> Can't wait for the 2010 Annual trip. I'll be posting up the details most likely in mid November


Mid Nov?I have never been there that early.How is the snow coverage and how many trails are open.I went twice last year first part of Dec there wasn't to many trails open Silver Creek was not open so after 4.30 no more boarding witch SUCKS.One other thing that sucked was the BoatHouse was not open most of the time I was there and when it was they it still sucked because the don't sell HEINEKEN at the BoatHouse maybe this year.:thumbsup:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I think Carnag meant the details will be posted in mid november not that the trip will be in mid november


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

snowvols said:


> I think Carnag meant the details will be posted in mid november not that the trip will be in mid november


oops sorry I did miss that one my bad anyhow I have a trip planed from Jan4toJan8 cain't wait!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea Snowshoe is only 6 hours away and about as good as it gets for being so close to me.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm going to keep up with this if you don't mind having me...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

DAMnit... Im pissed I missed this! I wouldve definately been all over this If I knew. How were the conditions?


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> yeah, keep us posted! you don't mind having my crazy-ass there again, do you?


Your cool in my book. Can't wait for the season to start. 



TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Mid Nov?I have never been there that early.How is the snow coverage and how many trails are open.I went twice last year first part of Dec there wasn't to many trails open Silver Creek was not open so after 4.30 no more boarding witch SUCKS.One other thing that sucked was the BoatHouse was not open most of the time I was there and when it was they it still sucked because the don't sell HEINEKEN at the BoatHouse maybe this year.:thumbsup:


Details on the boarding trip will be posted in Mid November




Music Moves said:


> I'm going to keep up with this if you don't mind having me...


Your welcome to come 



I3urtonfeind said:


> DAMnit... Im pissed I missed this! I wouldve definately been all over this If I knew. How were the conditions?


Conditions were awesome, everything was open, it was snowing. We were ski in and out from the blacks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Carnag3 said:


> Can't wait for the 2010 Annual trip. I'll be posting up the details most likely in mid November


WOOT WOOOT, fuck yeah. Got a new setup for this season, can't wait to get on it!!!!!


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Deep said:


> We are leaving 9th .. last min call to anyone interested .. we need more people!!!
> 
> SNOWSHOE TRIP


do you have a thread going? with prices or anything?

edit scratch that!! didnt realize this thread was a year old at the beginning


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> oops sorry I did miss that one my bad anyhow I have a trip planed from Jan4toJan8 cain't wait!


ill be boarding jan 4,5, and 6. itll be my first time to board on snow instead of ice thats at paoli and st. louis.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Just so you know Snowshoe gets pretty icy too.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Just so you know Snowshoe gets pretty icy too.


what better reason to have magne-traction!!!


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm trying to get the same house as last year. This year for some reasons they have increased the prices by 400-500.

As of right now the prices will be between $130-150.

SNOWSHOE TRIP

I will keep everyone updated and start a new thread soon. 

Need a count on who is interested.


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/meets-events/20601-snowshoe-weekend-trip-jan-8th-10th.html


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

we changed our mind. we are gonna go to vail for about $100 more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

Deep said:


> Is anyone going there? I am itching to go there!:thumbsup:


Hi !
I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.
__________________
Movies Online Free


----------

